# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My tank



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

Im new user of this forum so You've probably never see my tank. I know that it is wan but Im looking for advice how to change my tank.


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

Im new user of this forum so You've probably never see my tank. I know that it is wan but Im looking for advice how to change my tank.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

The tank looks really nice. Changes would be minimal if this already looks good to you.
You may want to trim the taller plants that have reached the top. You may aslo want to encourage more stems and color from the rotala indica.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------

